# I thought mine was the biggest! :D Now Westinghouse has a 28K portable coming.



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Westinghouse | WGen20000 Generator | Westinghouse Outdoor Equipment (westinghouseoutdoorpower.com) Looks a lot like my Powerhorse 27000 watt gen. Same size engine, similar maintenance schedule, oil change at first 25 hours and every 50 hours after. TWO 50 amp outlets. Seems like someone could put a bigger single outlet on these generators?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Feels like a classic case of braggadocios numbers. I bet your big powerhorse and that Westinghouse are equals in reality. 

The pairs of 50 amp and 30 amp outlets are interesting to see. 100amp connectors are stupid expensive but appropriate in this application.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea....
the 100 amp connections for 4/4 and 2/2 are cool...
but at $500-700 usd..... WOW!
kinda surprised the folks in china have not come up with a lower cost option...

it would be cool to get one of those gens on a good load bench and see if it even comes close to the claimed numbers..
after all it is not the same old school Westinghouse of the days gone by.

you could binding post connect this with a hard wired tail.
just knock off the wheels and rubber mount it to a concrete floor inside the gen shed.
just a thought.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting move toward 30amp double pole rocker switch breakers on China gens lately. I like that it’s not a push button breaker and that the circuit can be turned off by the breaker. But underwhelmed by the rocker switch. It’s not that inexpensive but feels cheap.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

some of those 30amp double pole toggle switch breakers 
can be upgrade swapped out for good blue sea marine breakers...

same on the outlets can be upgraded for the good legrand or marinco outlets.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

THAT looks like a nice gen set!


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

I think portable should have quotation marks lol. Thing must weight in like a compact car!


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol matt!
about like calling a mac truck a limo...


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> .....Thing must weight in like a compact car!


It weighs 540 pounds. And it produces 20,000 watts. A Honda EU-7000 weighs 263 pounds. And it produces only 5,500 watts. That equates to only 20.9 watts per pound. While the Westinghouse produces 37.0 watts per pound. Almost *twice* as much power per pound of weight.

So the reality of what you're looking at is this. You have a bit over *twice* the weight.... And you're producing almost *4 times* as much power. And just to keep all of this in perspective, the 4, EU-7000 Honda's you would be pushing around to equal this things power output, would weigh a total of 1052 pounds..... Or just over a half ton. Not to mention they would all run you just north of $20,000.00.... Or about the price of that compact car you were talking about.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

billt said:


> It weighs 540 pounds. And it produces 20,000 watts. A Honda EU-7000 weighs 263 pounds. And it produces only 5,500 watts. That equates to only 20.9 watts per pound. While the Westinghouse produces 37.0 watts per pound. Almost *twice* as much power per pound of weight.
> 
> So the reality of what you're looking at is this. You have a bit over *twice* the weight.... And you're producing almost *4 times* as much power. And just to keep all of this in perspective, the 4, EU-7000 Honda's you would be pushing around to equal this things power output, would weigh a total of 1052 pounds..... Or just over a half ton. Not to mention they would all run you just north of $20,000.00.... Or about the price of that compact car you were talking about.


Interesting comparison with the heavy Hondas.

I'm just saying you cant throw 540 in the back of your truck without something to lift it, and I suspect it's a two man job to move across the lawn.

The 20kw enclosed Kohler standby unit is 580lbs... so again, it's not really portable unless you have a equipment to move it. 

What do you do with it? Are you a contractor?
Is it just for backup?
Do you just like really big gennys?

Genuine interest here!

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> Interesting comparison with the heavy Hondas.
> 
> I'm just saying you cant throw 540 in the back of your truck without something to lift it, and I suspect it's a two man job to move across the lawn.
> 
> ...


I have 2 Westinghouse 9,500 Watt units. I have yet to see this 20,000 watt Westinghouse unit. Home Depot has it listed as, "Out Of Stock". With a current price of $3,500.00. That is a good price on a unit producing that much power. I suspect this unit will be in high demand. Especially after this latest hurricane. 









Westinghouse WGen20000 28000/20000 Watt Electric Start Gas Powered Portable Generator with 4 Transfer Switch Ready Outlets WGen20000


For your toughest power needs, the Westinghouse WGen20000 Portable Generator is an ultra-duty generator engineered for strength. With 28,000 peak-Watt and 20,000 running-Watt, the WGen20000 is built with



www.homedepot.com


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> ...... Do you just like really big gennys? Genuine interest here!


I think the trend in general is that people are moving to bigger, more powerful units. That's just the way America is, and has been for the most part. And they prefer portability over a whole house permanent unit, because they can take it with if they sell and move.

Back in 1985 when I bought my EM-600 Honda, they sold quite a few of them. The fact is they're pretty much a useless toy. Seriously, what can you run with a 600 watt capacity? A power drill or saw.... Maybe? There were few, if any cordless models back then that were worth anything. You can't even run a small fridge with it. And the 2,000 watt inverter unit Harbor Freight sells, is lighter. The EM-600 weighs a ton in comparison. 

Today with many power grids being over taxed. And brownouts and, "rolling blackouts" being the norm in many places, people want as much power making capability as they can get. Most residential electricians will tell you that installing generator transfer switches is taking up more and more of their business.

People today like being energy independent. They trust the present supply of power less and less. And most have good reason not to. What we used to take for granted, we no longer do. Add in all of these hurricanes and storms, and I'll all but guarantee you, this new 20,000 watt Westinghouse unit will sell, and sell FAST. You can easily run your entire home with it. And for just $3,500.00, a lot of people will be able to afford it. Especially compared to a similar 20KW Generac permanent home unit.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Interesting how geography changes people's needs so much. 
I would have said most people I know are moving to smaller inverter units and ditching their loud thirsty rotorary units. Our gasoline goes bad sooo quickly.

But then again, most people here can go without AC for the few hours a year the power is out because the weather isn't so harsh. And with hydro being so expensive most homes have switched as many bug draws as possible to natural gas. Meaning you only need to run a fridge, freezer, furnace fan and at worst a well pump.

Obviously in the more rural areas where the outages are more common people like the stationary ones, but small towns like mine might only see one outage a year..



Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I think most people by me want a standby unit. It’s automatic and has a keeping up with the Jones’ component.

1000cc portable gasoline generators are a handy option but having enough fuel on hand in a true emergency situation is something most people will be short sighted on. I personally wouldn’t consider such a monster unless running natural gas.


----------



## somedumbguy (Sep 17, 2020)

Bulldogger said:


> Westinghouse | WGen20000 Generator | Westinghouse Outdoor Equipment (westinghouseoutdoorpower.com) Looks a lot like my Powerhorse 27000 watt gen. Same size engine, similar maintenance schedule, oil change at first 25 hours and every 50 hours after. TWO 50 amp outlets. Seems like someone could put a bigger single outlet on these generators?


The Westinghouse web page says "coming soon", but it also has a link to 599 reviews. (Time travelers?)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea bot reviews....


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

somedumbguy said:


> The Westinghouse web page says "coming soon", but it also has a link to 599 reviews. (Time travelers?)


If you read the reviews they were for the 12,000 watt Westinghouse unit. It has been produced for some time now. The pictures the customers posted, along with their reviews confirm this.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

billt said:


> It weighs 540 pounds. And it produces 20,000 watts. A Honda EU-7000 weighs 263 pounds. And it produces only 5,500 watts. That equates to only 20.9 watts per pound. While the Westinghouse produces 37.0 watts per pound. Almost *twice* as much power per pound of weight.
> 
> So the reality of what you're looking at is this. You have a bit over *twice* the weight.... And you're producing almost *4 times* as much power. And just to keep all of this in perspective, the 4, EU-7000 Honda's you would be pushing around to equal this things power output, would weigh a total of 1052 pounds..... Or just over a half ton. Not to mention they would all run you just north of $20,000.00.... Or about the price of that compact car you were talking about.


I just checked and my Aurora Generators 13kw diesel gen set has a listed weight of 1100 pounds, if you wanted one they are out of stock  . Not sure but I'm guessing that particular Perkins engine isn't available .


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> Interesting comparison with the heavy Hondas.
> 
> I'm just saying you cant throw 540 in the back of your truck without something to lift it, and I suspect it's a two man job to move across the lawn.
> 
> ...


 It is what it is. My generator weighs that much. I'm kind of on the strong side but yeah, I can push it around the yard. I can load in onto my trailer, alone but it does require a lot of effort. I'm not a contractor. It is portable. Many might need someone to help them move it because it is heavy. I think you are going to see the segment of the market increase because of recent weather events. Watch what happens if someone ever put a plug or means to get 75 or 100 amps out one connection on a big portable gen.

The BIG GENERATOR is the standby generator in terms of what's involved. It seems this is as much about creating a business model as it is having a generator for power loss. To install one requires a team. They sell you the unit, mount it on some slab, plumb gas, and wire it into your house for like 11 or 12 thousand dollars. They have a tight control on parts, repair and service contract. **** thing is like a luxury car, only they can work on it. You are slaved to them. Not for me, I"m just too independent.

It's not about liking something just because it's big. It's not about size but power output which do seem to be correlated. But some argue that you don't need that much power. Just sit in a single room for a week with your entire family in the summer with a window AC unit until the power comes back. I've done that many time.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Bulldogger said:


> It is what it is. My generator weighs that much. I'm kind of on the strong side but yeah, I can push it around the yard. I can load in onto my trailer, alone but it does require a lot of effort. I'm not a contractor. It is portable. Many might need someone to help them move it because it is heavy. I think you are going to see the segment of the market increase because of recent weather events. Watch what happens if someone ever put a plug or means to get 75 or 100 amps out one connection on a big portable gen.
> 
> The BIG GENERATOR is the standby generator in terms of what's involved. It seems this is as much about creating a business model as it is having a generator for power loss. To install one requires a team. They sell you the unit, mount it on some slab, plumb gas, and wire it into your house for like 11 or 12 thousand dollars. They have a tight control on parts, repair and service contract. **** thing is like a luxury car, only they can work on it. You are slaved to them. Not for me, I"m just too independent.
> 
> It's not about liking something just because it's big. It's not about size but power output which do seem to be correlated. But some argue that you don't need that much power. Just sit in a single room for a week with your entire family in the summer with a window AC unit until the power comes back. I've done that many time.


I mean, your at the mercy of the parts guy regardless.. yes you need a plumber to install the gas lines, but who has enough gasoline on hand to feed a 20k unit for more than a day anyways? If it works for you more power to you(litteraly and figuratively) but I can't see it ever overtaking the permanent type or the 4k portable ones.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Its 540lbs dry plus the added weight of 16.2 gallons of gas for a total of approx 650lbs. 1000cc motor has to be taking 2.3oz of motor oil with a weight of another almost 5lbs. Curious if they include the battery in this weight spec. So id say this ORCA is gonna be totaling in at 660+. Lmao, Thats not a portable unit even in my yard. They should make it with a ATV or tractor hitch on it.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt88-8 said:


> I mean, your at the mercy of the parts guy regardless.. yes you need a plumber to install the gas lines, but *who has enough gasoline on hand to feed a 20k unit for more than a day anyways?*


Then you go buy more. It's better than having your food thaw, or sweating inside your house. Besides gas stations in Arizona are required to have independent power to pump gasoline in the event of an outage. Some don't, but most do. I usually drive into town several times a week anyway. If I have to fill up a few jerry cans when I go, I'm not seeing this as some big, impossible, or difficult task.

Or else siphon it right out of my vehicles that I always keep full, or near full. You have to remember many people don't have access to natural gas on their property. Yeah, you can get a big propane tank. But who's going to go through all that trouble, just to feed a generator you may only need once or twice a year?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> Its 540lbs dry plus the added weight of 16.2 gallons of gas for a total of approx 650lbs. 1000cc motor has to be taking 2.3oz of motor oil with a weight of another almost 5lbs. Curious if they include the battery in this weight spec. So id say this ORCA is gonna be totaling in at 660+. Lmao, Thats not a portable unit even in my yard. They should make it with a ATV or tractor hitch on it.


You guys are more dramatic than a dinner theater acting troupe. Everywhere on my property I set up my generators to run is paved. These things are not that difficult to move. The 12,500 watt V-Twin unit they sell has the same engine, and weighs over 400 pounds with a full tank..... And they can't keep them in stock.

Besides, would it be better to have some little lightweight, low powered unit that doesn't have the soup to run your A/C? Or if it can your food is thawing while it does, because you don't have enough power to run what you need run.... But that's OK because it's, "easy to push".... Jesus. Perhaps Westinghouse should throw in a coupon for a box of Wheaties for some of you guys.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

Matt88-8 said:


> I mean, your at the mercy of the parts guy regardless.. yes you need a plumber to install the gas lines, but who has enough gasoline on hand to feed a 20k unit for more than a day anyways? If it works for you more power to you(litteraly and figuratively) but I can't see it ever overtaking the permanent type or the 4k portable ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


 I can order parts directly from for my generator and don't need to get them from a private company. You don't necessarily need a plumber to install a natural gas hook up to your meter. In my case I have a 120 gallon propane tank, the vertical type and two 25 gallon tanks so I can feed it for some days. Within the month, I should have a second 120 gallon propane tank. Even if you do call a plumber to run a natural gas line, it's still a fraction of the cost of a standby generator, less than half. Using natural gas is the easiest scenario for a long time outage.

They turned off the natural gas during Katrina in New Orleans so anything connected to any type of grid/system may not be there when you need it. For fuel, I think you may need more than one option in a crisis. A standby generator is really only set-up for one power option. It may prove to be a bad choice for some in a crisis. With a standby you are just trading one master, the energy company for another, Generac. Both masters will fail you. 

A few of us on this forum have chosen to use large portables. All are happy with the choice. There is not a one size fits all in generators so this may not be for everyone. Seven months later, I would do it again. I must say that many here helped me with the implementation. This is nothing the average guy couldn't handle with a little help.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

billt said:


> You guys are more dramatic than a dinner theater acting troupe. Everywhere on my property I set up my generators to run is paved. These things are not that difficult to move. The 12,500 watt V-Twin unit they sell has the same engine, and weighs over 400 pounds with a full tank..... And they can't keep them in stock.
> 
> Besides, would it be better to have some little lightweight, low powered unit that doesn't have the soup to run your A/C? Or if it can your food is thawing while it does, because you don't have enough power to run what you need run.... But that's OK because it's, "easy to push".... Jesus. Perhaps Westinghouse should throw in a coupon for a box of Wheaties for some of you guys.


Well not everyone has easy access or paved paths to from the location where they store this small car and where they intend to setup this small car. So if you are going to have to bring this unit across grass or gravel or some other area where it is not as smooth and nice as your paved surface then you are going to have a lot of trouble. Im sure everyone will agree on this (but you) . The problem today is that like everything else it has become a numbers race. Who has, who makes, the bigger gen. The age of gens for EMERGENCY use running the essentials as in heat for winter and refrigerators and maybe an AC for the hot swampy areas are over. Now people want to run everything off a portable unit, hence the size has gotten to be 650lbs of portability lol. Your back, not mine have fun.


----------



## mehmetkl (Sep 6, 2021)

Can I trade this for a bot? I think fishing


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> Well not everyone has easy access or paved paths to from the location where they store this small car and where they intend to setup this small car. So if you are going to have to bring this unit across grass or gravel or some other area where it is not as smooth and nice as your paved surface then you are going to have a lot of trouble. Im sure everyone will agree on this (but you) . The problem today is that like everything else it has become a numbers race. Who has, who makes, the bigger gen. The age of gens for EMERGENCY use running the essentials as in heat for winter and refrigerators and maybe an AC for the hot swampy areas are over. Now people want to run everything off a portable unit, hence the size has gotten to be 650lbs of portability lol. Your back, not mine have fun.


It's a large portable generator. It's not a "numbers race". It's a specific piece of equipment designed to accomplish a specific large task. People are going to buy it, who require a large amount of power. They will be willing to forgo some ease of movement to have that. You don't buy a Toyota Corolla to tow a boat, because it's, "easy to drive". Anymore than you would buy a 5,000 watt generator to power your entire home, because it's easy to move around.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

JohnNY said:


> The age of gens for EMERGENCY use running the essentials as in heat for winter and refrigerators and maybe an AC for the hot swampy areas are over. Now people want to run everything off a portable unit, hence the size has gotten to be 650lbs of portability lol. Your back, not mine have fun.


 Most of the generators regardless of size selected for standby use, even if portable models are ultimately in gen sheds. They stay there and are never moved. "Latching on" to the portability doesn't seem to be much of a factor as even a 300 pound generator doesn't get moved much. You need an AC anywhere in the entire Gulf Coast after a hurricane. You can die in AZ without one.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Bulldogger said:


> Most of the generators regardless of size selected for standby use, even if portable models are ultimately in gen sheds. They stay there and are never moved. "Latching on" to the portability doesn't seem to be much of a factor as even a 300 pound generator doesn't get moved much. You need an AC anywhere in the entire Gulf Coast after a hurricane. You can die in AZ without one.


Very true with the heat and the cold. But as for size to put a unit this large in a gen shed, it is such a gasoline hungry beast that it would be nice to run on NG and be hard lined, but as someone said previously they shut down all utilities in some areas after some of these larger storms due to open lines. Leaving you only gas, which now we have gas madness and everyone sucking every station dry regardless if they need it or not. To have that much gas on hand to run that size machine for days on end will be near to impossible unless you have 55gal barrels stored somewhere.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

JohnNY said:


> Very true with the heat and the cold. But as for size to put a unit this large in a gen shed, it is such a gasoline hungry beast that it would be nice to run on NG and be hard lined, but as someone said previously they shut down all utilities in some areas after some of these larger storms due to open lines. Leaving you only gas, which now we have gas madness and everyone sucking every station dry regardless if they need it or not. To have that much gas on hand to run that size machine for days on end will be near to impossible unless you have 55gal barrels stored somewhere.


 I made the comment about natural gas. I think you need a tri-fuel approach. Natural gas does get shut off but not too much. It didn't get shut off in New Orleans this time during Ida. My generator is the same size as this one and my plan is to have all three fuels on hand. For Ida, I had 170 gallons of propane and 30 gallons of gasoline.

I just got off the phone mins ago with yet another friend telling me about how he and a mutual friend of ours where out "hunting for gas and cans" during Ida. Gasoline as the only plan is a poor plan. These are selling like "hot cakes" in New Orleans. This is Costco in New Orleans pic. Tri-fuel Firman. Everybody need a tri-fuel solution.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Bulldogger said:


> I made the comment about natural gas. I think you need a tri-fuel approach. Natural gas does get shut off but not too much. It didn't get shut off in New Orleans this time during Ida. My generator is the same size as this one and my plan is to have all three fuels on hand. For Ida, I had 170 gallons of propane and 30 gallons of gasoline.
> 
> I just got off the phone mins ago with yet another friend telling me about how he and a mutual friend of ours where out "hunting for gas and cans" during Ida. Gasoline as the only plan is a poor plan. These are selling like "hot cakes" in New Orleans. This is Costco in New Orleans pic. Tri-fuel Firman. Everybody need a tri-fuel solution.


I recommended that one to my neighbor who not only purchased it, but had an interlock installed and a NG line installed that he just plugs into now. Im jealous lol


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

got to keep up with the joneses..
LOL!

amen on the tri fuel!
and we have a few of the hand crank radios and flashlights as well..

2 gens is always a great expanded plan.
one small enough just to run the fridge freezer and furnace and a few lights.
a eu2200is honda does well. and is still small enough as a bug out gen set or for small power camping.
setup as tri fuel easy as well.

NG is a good primary fuel. on tap ready to go unless it is F5 devastation or worse..
and that is where the LP and gasoline steps up.
some of those storms flipped cars etc...
hard to store any fuel on site on those locations...
we use the fuel from the other gars and gasoline trucks on the property as a storage plan
ports under the hood to let the on board fuel pump off load to marine fuel tanks or fuel caddies.

and if you do get smaller LP tanks 100 lb and smaller make sure they can be locked up and secured.
LARGE back yard tanks need to be bolted down to a concrete pad for a no float and no movement.
we had floods here in Iowa float away those large LP tanks down the desmoines river....
some where i have video and pix of that...
dnr was worried about the tanks getting holes in them or exploding if they were on and separated with the hoses attached.
one of the friends had a search and rescue boat and was collecting the tanks.
they had a wing dam gate to trap items floating by.
cool setup.

the storms are a real wake up call to folks!
I have been telling folks to get ready!
and it is not over yet!
keep working on your systems and your plans!
you will be glad you took the time to be ready.

stay safe out there.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

The more I look at this generator, the more it looks like my Powerhorse 99932 27000 watt generator. I like some of the improvements. Where the panel for the outlets is, there is the same spot with a bolted in cover to place the outlet panel on the Powerhorse. The Powerhorse has these outlets on the front. There is a tube to drain the oil on the Westinghouse gen. On my Powerhorse, a bolt. I'd like to modify my generator so that I have a tube, orange top, like the Westinghouse.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

I wish both of my 9,500 Westinghouse's had that type of tube drain as well. That makes changing the oil a breeze, and a lot less messy. The easier they make simple maintenance procedures like that, the more people will do them.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

billt said:


> I wish both of my 9,500 Westinghouse's had that type of tube drain as well. That makes changing the oil a breeze, and a lot less messy. The easier they make simple maintenance procedures like that, the more people will do them.





https://www.drainzit.com/


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> https://www.drainzit.com/


I'm looking at that, as well as this model from Femco. It's more expensive, but I like it better because you don't have to deal with the hose once you're done. It simply screws on and off. It double seals on the check valve, as well as the O-Ring seal on the cap. It's very similar to the Valvomax System I have on my cars. Those work beautifully.

I'm just trying to be certain of the thread on the drain bolt itself. I'm pretty sure it's M12 X 1.5, but I want to be absolutely certain before I order 2 of the things. I hate dicking around with messy oil changes. These things make it a cake walk, and don't spill a drop.









Amazon.com: Oil Drain Plug Set (M12x1.5-SB-T9+10 inch hose) : Automotive


Buy Oil Drain Plug Set (M12x1.5-SB-T9+10 inch hose): Oil Drain Plugs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

I have the drainzit on my Honda 390 and love it, no more mess or having to worry about oil going under the engine anymore while it drains


----------

